# RIP Jon Hassell



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Studied with Pran Nath along with Terry Riley and played on the original 1968 recording of In C, later went on to make some of the most compelling minimalist / ambient music


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of honor: recent deaths of notable non-classical musicians


----------

